# jaw line?!



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

is there anyway to make your jawline more prodominant? atm i've got a fairly cirular jaw/chin and hate it.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Plastic surgery?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

well i have a hammer, he could experiment a bit if you like


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

wasn't wanting to fork out for surgery haha,

i know being lean gets a good jaw line, however i dont really wanna start cutting or anything...


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

stop worrying and act like a man :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

GH?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Give lots of head


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jaw dumbells.

or..... get a life!


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

30 mins cardio x3 a week


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

grow a beard?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Abuse Growth hormone?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol I find its to do with water retention. Or fat, but im not really fat so it's not that, But if I gain a lot of water my jaw becomes less prominent and more circular, but if I drop the water my jawline comes right out.

If your genetically like that then your pretty fked?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

am the same mate, wish i could have a more defined jaw line, but its all down to gentetics so wouldnt worry about it!


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

don't let it bother you mate....chin up lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Genetics, correct.

Only things I can think of doing: Chewing gum regularly and oblique crunches


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Buy a bo-selecta craig david mask


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Remove ur wisdom teeth. Problem solved......


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

A bit like 'Hank' in Me Myself and Irene?


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

remove wisdom teeth yes and slim down, if your bulking say bye to a defined jawline haha! when you cut you will see your face become alot slimmer and not look as full in the face area.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GH


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> GH


Injected into your FACE. RAAAH


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Drop the BF

Or live with it i guess


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If I don't drink lots of water, I don't have a very defined jaw line. But as water is naturally a diuretic, if I drink lots, the water I retain when I don't drink much, goes, as the body doesn't feel the need to hold onto it. At first you **** a lot, but then your body gets used to that level of fluid intake. Same with carbs. If I don't eat many of them, when I do, I puff up. But if I am eating sufficient amounts of them, then I don't look puff up. I spent years thinking I needed to not drink to much water or not eat many carbs or id puff up. But its actually the other way round. But I think it makes sense when you think about it. If your body is not used to something then it has a reaction to deal with it.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Controversial... but grow a beard?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Lostgeordie said:


> Controversial... but grow a beard?


Haha. Yeah, ive just been bulking and you should see my beard.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

How does removing wisdom teeth make your jaw more prominent?


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)




----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got a round "puffy" face no matter what. Had one at 12.5st @ 6'2''.

Not a lot you can do.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

theres tricks you can do with contouring with make up but i doubt you wanna do that


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Its really genetics which dicdate your jawline.

You could only affect it cosmetically - decrease bf%, even make up...lol.

Although I've read a few threads which state using testosterone can increase jawline size etc. although whether its true, as none of the threads seemed to use any good evidence (except jaycuttler before and after) lol.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually a puffy lower jaw can be due to low thyroid out put.


----------



## AdamSmith (Oct 24, 2010)

Buy a squash ball and chew on it

few sets of 30sec 3x a week


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

lose weight tubbs


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

welshflame said:


>


You've gotta be fcuking kidding ... are some blokes actually doing this now. There's got to be too much oestrogen in the water supply or something, ffs.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah - make ups a big nono.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

why?


----------

